# Photo - Marble motoro and giraffe - April 29 2009



## charles (Mar 7, 2008)

The lighter color marble motoro




























The darker color marble motoro










Together so you can see the differences










Last but not least, my cleaner fish - giraffe catfish


----------



## overleaf (Feb 1, 2009)

Fantastic shots charles!

Thanks for posting these photos.


----------



## arapaimag (Dec 6, 2007)

Excellent fish and photography.

What substrate are you using?

I had problems with my Giraffe sucking on my male Leopoldi/henlyi ? and causing white blotches on his skin. The Giraffe is 26" and the L/H is 20" plus. The tank is 28' long. You can see both in the video clip in my sig. I removed both and have replaced the Giraffe back into the 15k while keeping the ray in a 540. The ray had killed a few silver aro's in the 22-28" range. And although the remaining aro's appear to be very aware of the ray I feel why chance it as I still have a few small aro's under 30". The asian and aussie aro's never go to the lower regions of the tank and thus were never in danger from the ray. 

I never had the sucking problem with the Giraffe and 2 female motoros in the same tank. 

It could be just the personality of this particular Giraffe but I thought you might like to know another hobbyists experience.


----------



## charles (Mar 7, 2008)

Thank you for your concern.... I appreciate that. I will keep my eyes out if the giraffe will cause any problem. So far, it is more like the rays trying to cup the giraffe...


----------



## arapaimag (Dec 6, 2007)

I have a few rays and they always cup catfish and other rays non stop. However I seldom see them cup catfish that are a lot larger than they are.

I think that they realize they may be eaten. 

What substrate do you have in your ray tank?


----------



## charles (Mar 7, 2008)

I have 3M quatz S-grade sand


----------

